
‘The Last Bet-The-Company Situation’: Q&A with Elon Musk - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-13/-the-last-bet-the-company-situation-q-amp-a-with-elon-musk
======
RickJWagner
Musk seems to be on the verge of collapse.

The Model 3 seems like a great car, if they could actually produce them at
scale. As it is, it seems there's too much variance in pieces because the
manufacturing process is flawed.

It's sort of like Tucker v2.0.

